# Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers



## x-nameless (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen erst mal,
habe mich soeben neu in diesem Forum registriert.

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meines anstehenden Hollandurlaubs:

Ich bin Inhaber des blauen Scheins und möchte mir in Holland für bestimmte Gewässer eine Gastkarte kaufen und dort in Ruhe angeln.

Der Kumpel, der mich begleitet und auch mitangeln wird, hat leider keinen Angelschein. Das Risiko geht er ein, kein Problem.

Hier meine Frage: Wird man mir den Angelschein wegnehmen oder sperren, wenn auffällt, dass ich ihn mit meiner Ausrüstung angeln lasse?

Oder kann man nach holländischen Recht jemanden mitnehmen?

Ich habe nämlich gehört, dass wenn ich in Deutschland jemanden mitnehme, der keinen Schein hat und diese Person dann mit MEINER Ausrüstung angelt, dass MIR dann dafür der Angelschein gesperrt wird.

Trifft das in Holland auch zu?
Werden die Angeln einbehalten?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Gruß, x-nameless


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

Niederlande ist da viel relaxter. Jeder holt sich einen Vispas und gut ist. 

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/

Gibt es auch in deutsch, einfach auf die Fahne klicken.


----------



## daci7 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

eben.
warum schwarzfischen? den schein kannste dir auch so holen!
wies allerdings ausgeht wenn ihr dennoch soz. "schwarz/weiß" erwischt werdet weiß ich nicht. 
rein rechtlich könnte ich mir einerseits beihilfe andererseits auch wieder nichts vorstellen ... und beim risiko würd ich immer vom schlimmstmöglichen ausgehen.
die kontrollen sind auch strenger und *wesentlich *öfter als in de! 
ich würds mir nochmal überlegen 
und das sag ich als bekennender "nicht immer so genau an gesetze halter". als gast ists halt auch immer was anderes!


----------



## micha1581 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

wie Ulli schon geschrieben hat:
Vispas kaufen und los gehts. den bekommst du bei VVV oder in fast jedem Angelgeschäft. auch wenn du keinen deutschen Fischereischein hast.
wo solls denn hin gehen?
vg


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

In den Niederlanden würde ich es nicht darauf anlegen, ohne Papiere zu fischen oder die Vorschriften zu missachten. Da ist schnell das Tackle weg und ein paar hundert Euronen als Strafe sind auch fällig. Und da wird kontrolliert!


----------



## micha1581 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

ich glaube so hat der TE das garnicht gemeint. ich glaub, er dachte das man in NL nen deutschen Fischereischein haben muß.


----------



## theundertaker (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

das glaub ich auch eher...

Der ist aber nicht notwendig...lediglich der gekaufte holländische Schein (VisPas) wird in Holland verlangt und wenn man an den Seen angelt, dann eventuell noch die Maas-Seen-Erlaubnis...dies gibt es alles zu erwerben, ohne eine lästige Prüfung oder sonst was machen zu müssen...einfach kaufen und fetisch


----------



## Nanninga (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

Der Angelschein in Holland *kostet nicht viel* und es gibt *keine Vorbedingungen* .
Also nicht schwarzangeln, es lohnt nicht.#d
Die Kontrollen sind *recht häufig* und das besonders bei deutschen Anglern (jedenfalls bei uns in der NL-Nachbarschaft).
Man sollte den ohnehin schon angeschlagenen Ruf der deutschen Angler (Meinung :deutsche nehmen jeden Fisch mit) nicht zusätzlich schädigen.|abgelehn
*Erfahrung von Kollegen*: *1x *erwischt weil Aal mitgenommen *90,-€.*
*2x* erwischt mit Aal im Kofferraum *600,-€* und Ausschlusss aus dem NL-Verein::c


Muss  ja wegen der paar Centen für den Erlaubnisschein nicht sein! Wir sind doch seriöse Angler oder?:vik:

Petri Heil
 Nanni


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*



Nanninga schrieb:


> *Erfahrung von Kollegen*: *1x *erwischt weil Aal mitgenommen *90,-€.*
> *2x* erwischt mit Aal im Kofferraum *600,-€* und Ausschlusss aus dem NL-Verein
> Petri Heil
> Nanni



Hi,
was hast du denn für Kollegen ;+ 
Mal im Ernst , mit solch einem " Kollegen " wollte ich nicht zusammen angeln .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nanninga (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

Hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt?

Hätte vielleicht *negative Bekannte* schreiben sollen, oder wie nennt mann Menschen welche man kennt aber nicht toll findet und mit welchen man *niemals angeln gehen würde?*;+


Das ich eine *total andere Einstellung* habe und das erstrecht in den Niederlanden ist Dir ja bekannt.Hab ja schließlich en nederlandse Meisje geheiratet!!!#6

Tschüß Udo und Petri Heil oder goede Fangst und Grüße an Deine Begleiterin!!!:k

Nanni#h


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Das ich eine *total andere Einstellung* habe und das erstrecht in den Niederlanden ist Dir ja bekannt.Hab ja schließlich en nederlandse Meisje geheiratet!!!#6
> 
> Tschüß Udo und Petri Heil oder goede Fangst und Grüße an Deine Begleiterin!!!:k
> 
> Nanni#h



#6
Gruß Udo


----------



## x-nameless (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

Mahlzeit!

Erst mal herzlichen Dank für die ganzen Antworten.
Es soll nach Amsterdam gehen und danach vielleicht noch für ein paar Tage nach Zaanvoort.

Alles klar, also einfach den Erlaubnisschein kaufen und los gehts.
Ich persönlich hatte dies eh vor.

Ich bin nur davon ausgegangen, dass man einen deutschen Angelschein braucht, um sich die Erlaubniskarte zu kaufen.
Aber wenn das nicht so ist, dann kauft mein Kumpel sich einfach auch diese Karte und dann sind wir auf der sicheren Seite.

Kennt jemand gute Gewässer in der Nähe von Amsterdam?

Informationen bezüglich der Menge einer Fischart, die man täglich entnehmen darf und Infos bezüglich der Mindestmaße, der Schonzeiten und der erlaubten Ködermethoden bekomme ich dann sicherlich auch bei den VVV-Filialen bzw. im Angelladen oder?

Ich habe als Kind oft in Holland geangelt. Habe im November letztes Jahr endlich meinen blauen Schein gemacht und werde ihn in diesem Hollandurlaub das erste Mal mitnehmen. PREMIERE!

Von daher wollte ich mich hier erst mal informieren, wie die Rechtslage ist, damit ich den langersehnten Schein nicht direkt wieder verliere. 

Viele Grüße und besten Dank nochmals!

x-nameless


----------



## powermike1977 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

hi,
schau dich mal hier um bzgl. menge / fischart / entnehmen etc. 

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

deutschen angelschein brauchst du nur in deutschland, egal ob blau oder gelb, kannst ihn da auch nicht verlieren-egal was du machst!

viel spass. auf www.visplanner.nl (oder google mal "visplanner") findest du, allerdings auf holländisch, bestimmt ein paar gute angelstellen.

mike


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland in Begleitung eines Nichtanglers*

noch eins Kinder unter 14 Jahren.


*Ausnahme:* Kinder/Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren brauchen keinen JeugdVISpas oder eine andere schriftliche Erlaubnis, wenn sie in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen sind, der in Besitz eines gültigen VISpas oder einer anderen schriftlichen Erlaubnis ist. Kinder/Jungendliche in Begleitung angeln, mit nur einer Angelrute, unter denselben Bedingungen, wie sie für die Begleitperson gelten (artikel 21, tweede lid, onderdeel c, Visserijwet 1963). Mit anderen Worten: Kinder/Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren brauchen keinen VISpas, wenn sie von einem Erwachsenen begleitet werden, der in Besitz eines VISpas ist. Sie dürfen dann, allerdings *nur einer Angelrute*, genauso angeln wie ihr Begleiter. Also, während der erlaubten Saison, auch auf Raubfisch wie Barsch, Hecht und Zander


----------

